# Thermostat with Ceramic



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

As ive now decided ceramics and am going to be buying soon i wanted your opinion on thermostats. I know that the pulse thermostat will probably be the best but this is for a 6ft viv divided into 2 3fts so id need to buy 2 at the moment which comes to near on £100. So i saw this but wondered if you reckon it would be a good idea and if anyone has one to tell me if it does have 2 sockets to put plugs in?


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, the text on the devise says "Sensor Heater Mains Heater Sensor"

So 1 connection to mains

2 attachments for heat sources

2 heat sensors

Does that help??


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

A single stat could handle two ceramic bulbs as long as you dont exceed the max wattage for the stat and you want viv temps identical, bare in mind that if the ceramic with the probe stops working the over viv will overheat, this is less of a problem with ceramics than with bulbs though. but the one above will be your safest bet it has two probes and two plug ins one mains and they are independantly adjustable.
Regards Maki


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

wow, i never knew you could get those...how groovy.

ooo and its only £40 on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dimming-Therm...7759815778QQcategoryZ1285QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

they are only £43 new here http://www.cornishcrispa.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_51


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

lol, thats the people i just bought from, ten secs ago, from there ebay shop, good to know there website though.
Just spent £48.45
on a dimming therm [i just paid £60 for ours]
a therm and humidity guage...for our beardie egss when/if we get them.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oh wierd...some of there stuff is cheaper on their site, others on ebay..for instance the twin thingy...new £40 on there ebay shop...


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

phil said:


> they are only £43 new here http://www.cornishcrispa.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_51


Their prices are great! I think I'll get a dimming thermostat for my snakes vivarium from there


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

Silvershark said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > they are only £43 new here http://www.cornishcrispa.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_51
> ...


i always use them,have never foud better prices


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

phil said:


> Silvershark said:
> 
> 
> > phil said:
> ...


Definately good prices on the themostats  

:shock: Oh no...just seen the fossils section...


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

As much as that was helpful guys... any one got one of these or think it would be a good idea? And maki i understand a single stat being able to control the 2 but how can i make sure the temperatures are going to be ok in both vivs? I know theyll cut off at the same time etc so how do i know that will give me a reliable enough temp?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

andy who I got my viv from had one...


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

NNY said:


> As much as that was helpful guys... any one got one of these or think it would be a good idea? And maki i understand a single stat being able to control the 2 but how can i make sure the temperatures are going to be ok in both vivs? I know theyll cut off at the same time etc so how do i know that will give me a reliable enough temp?


You get two seperate digi themometers and the temps should be identical in both vivs if set up the same, but its best to get the double for £43.00 then you can simply adjust each one up and down. when my snakes are big enough for their final vivs I will be getting two of those and four ceramics.
Regards Maki


----------

